# twinview und nvidia

## hacmac

hat schon wer probiert mit einer nvidia gforce fx5200go oder was ähnlichem 2 monitore zum laufen zu bringen oder eine gute howto dazu????

----------

## mctop

zieh dir mal yanc, der macht das alles für dich!

----------

## hacmac

hmmm der erkennt anscheinend meine karte nicht zumindest nicht für den dual betrieb

----------

## Tranquility

probiersmal mit nvoption....habs gemerged aber noch nich dualbetrieb wirklich getestet. DIe Optionen dafür hat es jedenfalls...CU

----------

## hacmac

hmmm hat vielleicht irgendwer ne xf86config???? ich mach das lieber selber

----------

## hupe

so läuft es bei mir ganz gut:

```

Section "Device"

    

    Identifier  "Ti4200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam   65536

    Option     "NvAgp"   "1"

    Option   "NoLogo" "true"

    Option   "TwinView" "true"

    Option   "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option   "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5 - 57.0"

    Option   "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-70"

    Option   "MetaModes" "1600x1200,1600x1200;1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"   

EndSection
```

gruss hupe

----------

## toskala

kopier die beiden pakete

nvidia-kernel

nvidia-glx

aus /usr/portage/distfiles irgendwohin und entpack sie. in einem der beiden ist ein readme, worin enthalten steht welche option, was genau bewirkt, wie man das einbindet etc.

cheerios

toskala

----------

## rc

Hi,

hatte auch probs mit twinview.

Irgendwas vonwegen "two displays connected but only one allowed".

Die beiden orange markierten Zeilen habens bei mir gelöst.

Aber Vorsicht bei der Anwendung !

Ihr solltet absolut sicher sein, dass eure Monitorfrequenzen etc. richtig sind !

Section "Device" 

Identifier "device1" 

VendorName "NVidia" 

BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce4" 

Driver "nvidia" 

Option "DPMS" 

# Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600; 640x480, 640x480;" 

Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B" 

Option "NvAGP" "2" 

EndSection 

Option "IgnoreEDID" 

Option "NoBandWidthTest" "1" 

Option "TwinView" 

Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600" 

# Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt,tv" 

#Option "DigitalVibrance" "0" 

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50" 

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60" 

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone" 

Hoffentlich bringts euch weiter.

----------

## dippen

@toskala

meinst du zufällig die :

```
/usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496/README.DE.gz
```

da steht auf jeden fall alles drin was man wissen möchte..

----------

